# Seiko Sus 6m26 Chrono....black With Red Dial



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Last year I began to collect tthe Seiko SUS (simple and strong) series from 1992 to 2000. These ranged from basic quartz to the higher end 4S15 and 4S12 GMT. The chronos came in several calibers but the 6M26 was the funkiest one.....

Dial colors came in 3....red with black accent, black wit red, and white with black accent. The crown controls all the features. The only fault I found was the at times, the crown would move to another setting by the moving wrist.....not too cool....


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Thian said:


> Last year I began to collect tthe Seiko SUS (simple and strong) series from 1992 to 2000. These ranged from basic quartz to the higher end 4S15 and 4S12 GMT. The chronos came in several calibers but the 6M26 was the funkiest one.....
> 
> Dial colors came in 3....red with black accent, black wit red, and white with black accent. The crown controls all the features. The only fault I found was the at times, the crown would move to another setting by the moving wrist.....not too cool....


Cool mate ,me like  :wink1:


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

The 6M26-8050 doesn't seem to have that crown problem.

http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/932/sbe2wx6an4.jpg


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Very nice, i like it. Enough going on without it being OTT but far from being simple IMO


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

mattbeef said:


> Very nice, i like it. Enough going on without it being OTT but far from being simple IMO


The 6M26 movement is one of those that requires the instruction manual to be ever at hand, especially at battery-change time. (A rather complex reset procedure required then.)

Here's a link to a review of one model by a SCF member, "Cafe":


----------



## mattbeef (Jul 17, 2008)

Yea i herd that they can be a pain but that review looks very similar to my 6M25 but that has a sub dial so makes all the extra functions slightly easier


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> mattbeef said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice, i like it. Enough going on without it being OTT but far from being simple IMO
> ...


Oops! Sorry about that, mods. Failed to keep my different forums straight. Will accept PM's for link if anyone wants to read that 6M26 review.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

yeah I know it can get tedious at times, but Roy is like the wicked headmaster, we all get a good caning if we let links through :cry2:


----------

